# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  إجمالي تبرعات الاعضاء لكيس الصائم

## امام اباتي

*المبلغ الذي وصل حتي الان :
3895ج
تم شراء عدد 35 جوال سكر وزن 5 كيلو * 30 = 1050ج
المبلغ المتبقي = 2845ج 
ــــــــ
لم يتم شراء الاتي حتي الان :
الدقيق + البلح + الزيت + البليلة + العصير

****



*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ربنا يوفقك الحبيب امام لاتمام هذا العمل 

وربنا يجعلو في ميزان الحسنات
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ربنا يوفقك الحبيب امام لاتمام هذا العمل 

وربنا يجعلو في ميزان الحسنات





امـــــــــــــــــين
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نسأل الله لك التوفيق لعمل الخير وجزاك الله الف خير 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*جزاك الله الف خير
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*اعتقد ان القيمة لا زالت قليلة
نتمنى من جميع الاعضاء المشاركة حتى و لو بمبلغ جنيه واحد فنحن لانعلم اجر هذا الجنيه عند الله .
لنعتبرها مباراة للمريخ و ندفع قيمة التذكرة
سارعوا لعمل الخير يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لم يتم شراء الاتي حتي الان :
الدقيق + البلح + الزيت + البليلة + العصير

مبدئيا كده كم تتوقع قيمة هذه المواد لكي يكتمل كيس الصائم حسب المرصود له من عدد ؟
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

لم يتم شراء الاتي حتي الان :
الدقيق + البلح + الزيت + البليلة + العصير

مبدئيا كده كم تتوقع قيمة هذه المواد لكي يكتمل كيس الصائم حسب المرصود له من عدد ؟





العدد المستهدف 35 اسرة علي اقل تقدير
لكل فرد ربع كيلة بلح * 40ج = 1400ج
الزيت جركانة صغيرة * 26ج = 910ج
البليلة ممكن جوال واحد يتقسم علي العدد = 750ج
العصير الكرتونة * 30ج = 1050ج
الدقيق =650ج
الاجمالي = 4760ج - 2845 = 1915
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*

ما قصرت يا صاحب و الله أبداً ..

و في ميزان حسناتك 

*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

اعتقد ان القيمة لا زالت قليلة
نتمنى من جميع الاعضاء المشاركة حتى و لو بمبلغ جنيه واحد فنحن لانعلم اجر هذا الجنيه عند الله .
لنعتبرها مباراة للمريخ و ندفع قيمة التذكرة
سارعوا لعمل الخير يا صفوة



2222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*يعني العجز 1915 ج ...

فوووووووووووووووووووق

كورنر :

الناس مفلسة أصبروا لحدي نهاية الشهر ...
                        	*

----------


## whballa hassan

*نرجو توضيح طريقة ايصأل التبرع
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة whballa hassan
					

نرجو توضيح طريقة ايصأل التبرع




ارقام التلفونات : 0122989712 - 0928692730
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*فووووووق تانى
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياامام لو العجز مااتغطي

ركز ع الضروريات 

ممكن تزيد السكر ومعاهو زيت 

بس باذن الله تتم
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياامام لو العجز مااتغطي

ركز ع الضروريات 

ممكن تزيد السكر ومعاهو زيت 

بس باذن الله تتم





اصلاً ما ممكن نودي لينا كيس صائم فيهو سكر وزيت بس 
واعتقد ان كل الاشياء المذكورة من الضروريات فقط لو تكاتفنا جميعاً من اجل تغطية هذا العجز
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الله يعينكم
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحبيب امام ربنا يجزيك خيراً
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*ربنا يجعلها في ميزان الحسنات يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

ربنا يجعلها في كيزان الحسنات يا شباب









كيزان ... بوست سياسي جاري التبليغ ...   
*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*إســتلمت  50 ريال سعودى من صفوه راقى  (معذرة للتأخير لسفرى لمكه والمدينة)
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يديكم الصحة والعافية يااونلايناب

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تانى حبة 

*

----------


## zalnoon

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					



اصلاً ما ممكن نودي لينا كيس صائم فيهو سكر وزيت بس 
واعتقد ان كل الاشياء المذكورة من الضروريات فقط لو تكاتفنا جميعاً من اجل تغطية هذا العجز




الغالي امام ...تسلم ياخ ...

بالتكاتف سنصل للمطلوب وقدامنا شويه زمن ...
وكان ما تمت باذن حاضرين....
همتكم ياشباب ...
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*بإذن الله تتم
همتكم شوية ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*باذن الله تتم
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

بإذن الله تتم
همتكم شوية ياصفوة









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zalnoon
					

الغالي امام ...تسلم ياخ ...

بالتكاتف سنصل للمطلوب وقدامنا شويه زمن ...
وكان ما تمت باذن حاضرين....
همتكم ياشباب ...









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

باذن الله تتم





إن شاء الله 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*امام 
شايفك مقلق معليش لانك انسان حساس عشام كدى بتتعب 
اصبر شوية 
باذن الواحد الاحد ربنا يتم ليكم مرادكم 
ويبيض وجوهكم 
ويفرح قلبوكم انا وااااااااثق من الله سبحانه وتعالى
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

امام 
شايفك مقلق معليش لانك انسان حساس عشام كدى بتتعب 
اصبر شوية 
باذن الواحد الاحد ربنا يتم ليكم مرادكم 
ويبيض وجوهكم 
ويفرح قلبوكم انا وااااااااثق من الله سبحانه وتعالى





مافي قلق ولا حاجة ياحبيب 
بس حبيت اخت الناس في الصورة عشان تكون متابعة
برضو ثقتنا كبيييييييييييييرة في رب العالمين
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*up
up
up
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

امام شايفك مقلق معليش لانك انسان حساس عشام كدى بتتعب اصبر شوية باذن الواحد الاحد ربنا يتم ليكم مرادكم ويبيض وجوهكم ويفرح قلبوكم انا وااااااااثق من الله سبحانه وتعالى



ياسلام عليك ياخ .....من اصلك ياحبيب....
                        	*

----------


## خالد كمال

*تحياتي اخي امام ارجو توسيع رقاع كيس الصائم لولايات كما طرحت سابقا وارجو زيادة عدد الاسر فمثلا نحن عندنا هنا في قرية الشرفة بركات في ولاية الجزيرة قرابة ال15ارملة انظر فقط الي حجم الفرحة لهؤلاء الايتام حينما يصلهم كيس الصائم ارجو اخضاع الامر للدراسة وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد كمال
					

تحياتي اخي امام ارجو توسيع رقاع كيس الصائم لولايات كما طرحت سابقا وارجو زيادة عدد الاسر فمثلا نحن عندنا هنا في قرية الشرفة بركات في ولاية الجزيرة قرابة ال15ارملة انظر فقط الي حجم الفرحة لهؤلاء الايتام حينما يصلهم كيس الصائم ارجو اخضاع الامر للدراسة وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله





لك التحية والتقدير الغالي خالد
نمني نفسنا بتوسيع هذا المشروع لكي يصل الي اكبر اسر سواء كان في اطراف العاصمة أو الولايات 
المشكلة الوحيدة في هذا الموضوع هي كمية المساهمات التي تصل من الاعضاء وفاعلي الخير داخل وخارج المنبر
حتي الان الملبغ المرصود لقيام المشروع الذي يستهدف 50 أسرة بمختلف محافظات الخرطوم + امدرمان + بحري ، به عجز مابالك ونحن نفكر في توسيع 
المشروع ليصل حتي الولايات ؟
هي بداية يا حبيب وإن شاء الله لو اكتمل العمل بالطريقة التي ترضي الجميع سيصل الكيس حتي ولايات الشرق والغرب بإذن الله..
الاسر الــ15 التي ذكرتها سيصلها الكيس من خلال هذا العدد إن شاء الله بس تلفون للتنسيق وكيفية التوصيل ..
ولو حبيت نهاية الاسبوع القادم تجي وتستلم 15 كيس لهذه الاسر .
تحياتي ..

*

----------


## خالد كمال

*تسلم الحبيب امام وان شاء الله دا رقمي يا حبزا لو اتصلت علي بكرة عشان ننسق للموضوع دا 0915556185 وربنا اجعلوا في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد كمال
					

تسلم الحبيب امام وان شاء الله دا رقمي يا حبزا لو اتصلت علي بكرة عشان ننسق للموضوع دا 0915556185 وربنا اجعلوا في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله




تم الحفظ 
وإن شاء الله سأتصل بك 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*كنت اتمنى ان يكون المشروع اكبر 
  الاوضاع المعيشية  صعبة جداً فى السودان 

وحوجة المحتاجين اكثر فى هذا الظرف الاقتصادى الصعب
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جزاك الله خيرا اباتى 
والله يعينك فى عمل الخير وكلو فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

تماس:-
بعدين ما تنسانا من الاجر اقسم لينا شويه معاك !!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*امام اباتي تجاوز المحد له من مساحة الرسائل الخاصة المخزونة ولا يمكنه إستلام رسائل أخرى إلى أن يحرر بعض المساحة.ما شاء الله كيسك مليان !!
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

امام اباتي تجاوز المحد له من مساحة الرسائل الخاصة المخزونة ولا يمكنه إستلام رسائل أخرى إلى أن يحرر بعض المساحة.ما شاء الله كيسك مليان !! 





تم تحرير مساحة عشانك يا ضميرك
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*up
up
up
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

up
up
up




تاني حبـــــــــــــــــة
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*اقترب شهر رمضان المعظم 
اللهم ثبت الاجر
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

اقترب شهر رمضان المعظم 
اللهم ثبت الاجر




امـــــــــــــــين
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تم استلام 300 ج من فاعل خير
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تم شراء البلح بـ 1400
البليلة بــ 750
المتبقي :
العصير + الدقيق + الزيت
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*كم قيمة العجز حتى يتشارك جميع الاعضاء فى الاجر باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

كم قيمة العجز حتى يتشارك جميع الاعضاء فى الاجر باذن الله



1915 - 300 = 1615
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*العجز 1615
الاعضاء الذين قرؤوا الموضوع 35
1615 / 35 = 46 جنيه فقط
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الاعضاء الذين قرؤوا الموضوع: 35
‏wadalhaja,  ‏Deimos,  ‏الأبيض ضميرك,  ‏عباس التنقر,  ‏نادرالداني,  ‏حريري,  ‏ابن ادريس,  ‏Azmi shosh,  ‏KOLA MOHAMMED,  ‏مرتضي دياب,  ‏مهدي محمد عبد الماجد,  ‏مريخابي كسلاوي,  ‏الحوشابي,  ‏امام اباتي,  ‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر,  ‏حوته 1,  ‏معتصم الصايم, ‏محمد سيف الإسلام,  ‏حسن زيادة,  ‏نابلسى المريخابى,  ‏لعوتة,  ‏سيف الدين المقبول,  ‏ezzeo,  ‏احمد محمد عوض,  ‏zalnoon,  ‏خالد كمال,  ‏تجـــانے,  ‏علي سنجة,  ‏مريخي معاصر,  ‏Abu - Khalid,  ‏محمد النادر,  ‏عبد المنعم خليفة,  ‏سليمان الحكيم,  ‏عوض علي حامد, ‏whballa hassan
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*فى انتظار رأى الأعضاء اعلاه فى فكرة تقسيم العجز على الجميع
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تم استلام مبلغ 500ج من فاعل خييير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فووووووووووووووووووق

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------

